# Eden 501 Media Question



## jimmy james (27 May 2010)

I've just bought an eden 501 external for my 20 litre arc pod and the instructions show that the inlet chamber has a blue sponge in it and then the outlet chamber has the ceramic rings. Shouldn't this be the other way round? If so, the blue sponge doesn't fit in the outlet chamber. Should i just put the ceramic rings in the inlet chamber and then get some coarse sponge on the bottom and then filter floss on top of that? Can i also get away without having any carbon sponge in there if i'm using easy carbo?


----------



## ceg4048 (28 May 2010)

Hi,
   Check out this review => http://hubpages.com/hub/Eden-501-Canister-Filter-Review in which it states that the inlet has the rings and the outlet has the blue sponge.

Carbon pads have nothing to do with liquid carbon. Use either or both as you wish.

Cheers,


----------



## jimmy james (28 May 2010)

Thanks for the reply. that picture is on the box it comes in and yes it shows the ceramic rings in the inlet chamber but if you look at figure 8 in this link http://www.aquastuff.org/files/eden501_user_manual.pdf you can see the inlet hose is attached next to the filler cap which is above the ceramic ring chamber as pictured in your link. crazy.


----------



## ceg4048 (28 May 2010)

Well it shouldn't be too difficult to confirm which is the inlet. Just dunk it underwater and turn it on I reckon.

Cheers,


----------



## jimmy james (28 May 2010)

Yep, the inlet chamber is the one with the blue sponge in it. I think i'll put the rings in there, cut the blue sponge in half to fit in the other chamber, put that bit in the bottom then some filter wool on top of that.


----------



## ceg4048 (28 May 2010)

Sounds like the motor might be running in reverse. I'd try using it as is and see what the effects are. Maybe Eden knows something that we don't...

Cheers,


----------



## Iliveinazoo (28 May 2010)

I've got an Eden 501 and just use it as it comes, the sponge is designed to fit on the downpipe in the 1st chamber, I had assumed that mechanical filtration 1st was the right thing to do as my Fluval cannister filter is designed like this as well.


----------



## Garuf (28 May 2010)

I use eheims sintered glass balls in mine with a stocking of purigen in there just to clear the water up. I found that the sponge blocked extremely quickly and needed to be cleaned once a week which was annoying.


----------



## jimmy james (28 May 2010)

thanks for all your help


----------

